# Apfelwein ?'s



## sly22guy (Jun 25, 2010)

My apfelwein (ed's Recipe) just checked it today tastes good, still not too clear yet (6 weeks) check the sg and it came out to about 1.3!?
is this even possible, im kinda confused here does this mean it did not finish fermenting? What can i do to fix it?


----------



## IQwine (Jun 25, 2010)

a few questions....

what was starting SG?
did you record any SG's along the way?
what was the temp?

this info will help us help you


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 25, 2010)

temp stays right around 70. I dont have the starting sg with me but as i recall it was about 1.1. would it hurt if i got another pack of yeast?


----------



## IQwine (Jun 25, 2010)

SG of 1.100 is high for this.
and SG now of 1.300 does not make sense.

what was the recipe? and how did U make it?
when did U start this? 
did U see airlock activity along the way?


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 25, 2010)

just checked for some reason i dont have the starting sg written down. anyhow. it smells good and tastes decent just seems like maybe the fermentation stalled?


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you sure the SG doesn't read 1.003.... instead of 1.3 mentioned above?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

or stuck at 1.030?


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll check it again tomorrow to make sure. but im sure it said 1.3, cause it was sticking way out the test tube.

I started it 6 weeks ago, bubbled like crazy for a while, had to change out the airlock because it got some up in it. its ed's recipe on here and i followed it to the t. used same sugar & wine yeast.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jul 3, 2010)

*? about dextrose*

Am I right that dextrose is the same as corn sugar?


----------



## cpfan (Jul 3, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> I'll check it again tomorrow to make sure. but im sure it said 1.3, cause it was sticking way out the test tube.


Please use three decimal places when reporting your sg readings. 1.3 probably means 1.003 or maybe 1.030. Very few hydrometers can measure 1.300. Advice for 1.003 vs 1.030 is very different.

Steve


----------



## sly22guy (Jul 24, 2010)

I think that my problem was that there were alot of bubbles in my test tube and it gave me a false reading i tapped on the test tube and it comes down to 1.0. Should i degas this & should i add Potassium sorbate before i bottle? or should i just degas & bottle?


----------

